# looking for adult male azureus



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am looking for an adult male azureus for a friend who is not a board member. I would prefer to deal local I am about 1 hour north of tampa on the west coast of FL willing to travel a bit. If you have any available please contact me through pm with the details thank you in advance.


----------

